# Autosleeper Symbol 2006 elec control panel vehicle manual



## merthyrboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all
After a brill four days skiing at Glenshee we found our battery levels must have dropped as the diesel heater refused to start up from our two new 100amp elecsol batteries. With a potential 200amps I was a little surprised. We only used the heater and lights during the 3 days prior to the problems. Our laptop refused to charge via the 150watt inverter during the whole trip.
The temp was consistently below minus 5 but my main concern is the battery indicator on the control panel above the rear door only just left the green sector and was on the border with the yellow section in the middle.
I'd like some accurate display of power from our batteries and can't find any info on what the elec panel is supposed to show. Could anyone please direct us to a downloadable manual for the symbol? Ta Merthyrboy.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/uploads/handbooks/2009/Symbol 2009 handbook.pdf

Hi,

Try the above link, I hope it will help.

Drew


----------



## merthyrboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Drew
Thanks for the link it has brill info but shows the details for the current Symbol. Does anyone have the handbook for the previous 2006 model and the older control panel? Ta Merthyrboy


----------

